# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Como publicitar no forum?

## Horizonte Aquatico

Bom dia

Não sei se este será o sitio certo para por esta questão, mas aqui vai.

Como fazer publicidade dos nossos productos no forum?

Temos para agua salgada, as lampadas HQI BLV e Hidroxido de Calcio a preços bastante competitivos.

aguadamos resposta

Obrigado

Ps. Se a administração ou moderação achar por bem remover ou mudar para outro lugar este post, não há problema. Só agradecemos a resposta á pergunta.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Podia dar mais dados da empresa? Localizaçao.....e ja agora preço desses 2 produtos.

----------


## Horizonte Aquatico

Boas

pode consultar os nossos produtos em:

http://horizonteaquatico.vstore.ca

abraço

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

estive a ver o vosso site e gostaria de vos sugerir a venda de lâmpadas T5, já que estas têm muitos adeptos.

----------


## António Paes

Existe uma área no reefforum onde as lojas podem publicitar os seus produtos, tal área referente a "Horizonte Aquatico" será criada pelo administrador do forum assim que tal seja possível.
Estou a enviar uma mensagem privada para lhe dar conta deste assunto.

António

----------


## Horizonte Aquatico

Caro Bruno Quinzico

Obrigado pela sugestão. 

Caro Antonio Paes

Obrigado pela disponiblidade. E ficamos a aguardar novidades.

Atentamente

----------

